# Introducing: The Hérve-o-lator!



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Ladies and gentlemen, the Hérve-o-lator! Simply ask it a question and it answers you with Hérve's famously cloudy answers!
Download it now at http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/herveolator.sit
For those curious, the source is at http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/hervesource.sit

It's completely pointless, just hit Demystify and Hérve says something completely pointless 
Maybe I'll make it even sillier someday 

Btw, anyone know why the program is a whole meg!? Most Cocoa apps that are more complicated than this are less than this! It does it with any app I make, I'm probably missing something important, any clues plz?

I hope you don't mind Hérve, I couldn't resist 
I need more random quotes too


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

I downloaded it, but it doesn't seem to launch, bro.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

Is it just me or does this .app not start?

I will compile it on my computer to see if it works!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 3, 2002)

This program doesn't seem to work on my computer.  See specs below.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok!
I build it on my computer and it works! LOL!

Rebuild it ks!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, fixed it, crappy command line tools screwed up the accent 
http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/herveolator.sit
The source is probably messed up too


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, it works now.

Can I add more of Hérve's comments to the "Localizable.strings" file?  Will your program understand/know what to do with more than 21 comments?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, after I do my homework, I'm going to implement this hopefully 
For now, just PM me the remarks or something and I'll add them 

Hmm, I'm using Chimera right now, and it's really fast. It's way too crasy and the features aren't yet there, but it's gonna be cool. My apologies Ed...


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Ok, fixed it, crappy command line tools screwed up the accent
> http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/herveolator.sit
> The source is probably messed up too  *



The source is OK!


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

that's quality man.  thanks!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 3, 2002)

þÿ / *   L o c a l i z e d   v e r s i o n s   o f   I n f o . p l i s t   k e y s   * / 

 0   =   " Y e s " ; 
 1   =   " I   t h i n k   m y   c o m p u t e r   i s   t r a n s s e x u a l .   I T   d o e s n ' t   l o o k s   n i c e   b u t   I T   i s   4   m a c o s x . c o m   b e t w e e n   t h e   n o r m s . " ; 
 2   =   " I f   I   s e e   t h e   a p p l e t r e e   i n   m y   g a r d e n   y e s . " ; 
 3   =   " I   o w n + -   1 0 0 0   f l o p p i e s .   I   a m   t h e   f l o p p y w a r r i o r .   I   f o r m a t   f l o p p i e s   f a s t e r   t h a n   a   p c . " ; 
 4   =   " B i n   L a d e n   y o u   a r e   a   j o k e r   r u n n i n g   a w a y   o n   a   h o r s e !   O m a r   y o u   a r e   a   j o k e r   r u n n i n g   a w a y   o n   a   m o t o r b i k e ! " ; 
 5   =   " E d   S p r u i e l   a r e   y o u   a f r a i d   f r o m   s o m e   n u d i t y ?   I   g u e s s   n o !   C o m e   i n .   T h e r e   a r e   a l w a y s   s a f e   p e r s o n s . " ; 
 6   =   " I   s p e n d   t o   m u c h   t i m e   s u r f i n g   w w w . m a c o s x . c o m . " ; 
 7   =   " I   u s e   i n t e r n e t   e x p l o r e r   a n d   n e t s c a p e . " ; 
 8   =   " F o r m a t t i n g   f l o p p y   i s   f a s t e r   o n   a   m a c   t h a n   o n   p c . " ; 
 9   =   " b e s t   w i s h e s , 
 H e r v é " ; 
 1 0   =   " D e   t e l l e r   h o u d t   h e t   a a n t a l   b i j ! " ; 
 1 1   =   " E n k e l   V o o r   N e d e r l a n d s t a l i g e   M e n s e n ! " ; 
 1 2   =   " I   h a v e n ' t   r e d   t h e   l i n k s   o n   t h i s   t h r e a t   b u t   I   k n o w   t h a t   O M G   m e a n s   t h e   O b j e c t   M a n a g i n g   G r o u p . " ; 
 1 3   =   " P r i n t   \ " S F \ " " ; 
 1 4   =   " W h y   a s k   p e o p l e ?   S p y ! " ; 
 1 5   =   " I t ' s   M y   A p p l e   C o m p u t e r ! " ; 
 1 6   =   " . . .   I   u s e   e a r p r o t e c t o r s .   Y o u   c a n   b u y   t h e m   i n   a   h o b b y c e n t e r .   B a c k g r o u n d m u s i c   m a k e s   1 0 x   l e s s   n o i c e   t h a n   a   v a c u u m c l e a n e r   ( m u l t i m e d i a   u n i v e r s i t y   e n g i n e e r   b o o k s ) 
 b e s t   w i s h e s , 
 H e r v é " ; 
 1 7   =   " I   a m   a   f o o l !   I   h a v e   m i s s e d   t h e   p s y c h i a t e r ! " ; 
 1 8   =   " Y o u   h a v e   f a n s   o r   y o u   a r e   f a n l e s s . " ; 
 1 9   =   " I   m u s t   g o   t o   w o r k ! " ; 
 2 0   =   " 1 1 1 1   g o t o   1 1 1 2 
 1 1 1 2 " ; 
 2 1   =   " M a c O S X P " ;


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Umm, right 
Figures Hérve would do something like that


----------



## voice- (Mar 3, 2002)

This was funny as hell, I just had a conversation with Herve...you don't wanna know what it was about, believe me...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll take your word for it


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 3, 2002)

*
L
M
A
O
!
!
!
!
*


----------



## adambyte (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know what's worse: the fact that someone too the time to *make* this, or the fact that I took the time to *download* it.

Either way, keep up the good work.

LMAO


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

Can i have a windows version?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

BlingBling, sorry, no Windows 
Just uploaded a new version 
http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/herveolator.sit - Application
http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/hervesource.sit - Source Code
You can now modify the plist and it will add them to the list of things Hérve may say. I'm working on a comment editor now, as you can see if you poke around in the application menu 
Enjoy...
Btw, 200th post


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

this is one of the killer software titles for OS X . This thing seriously made me laugh out loud. I love the icon  You should make a script that finds posts by herve on here and adds them to your command database.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

That would be a bit tricky, I'll just add a function that submits more quotes from users to somewhere or something silly like that


----------



## sithious (Mar 5, 2002)

wheeeeeee!
probably the best app ever written for os x ...   have you submitted it to versiontracker yet? lol...!!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

I think going to VT is a bit of a stretch, it will just remain MacOSX.com's little baby, because nobody else understands the power of the Hérve...


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh no!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 5, 2002)

Does that mean Herve is beyond help?  

Actually, I wouldn't mind seeing a help dialogue that reads something like: "If you clicking yellow while carbon then spill cocoa, there are many new features!
"Whyfore the reason for interest in girls with iMacs? Exit sponge."


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that help in the Herv-o-lator should link you into the emacs xdoctor.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

lol, the emacs doctor is great. I've had conversations with it


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Hehe, thanks an idea. How do you get to it, step by step, i've never tried it


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 6, 2002)

yeah how?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

so ...can we make money out of this...or give LOTS of press to macosx.com ?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

so ksuther, i take you are working on this for the future franchising of Herve's B & G's. I expect with this amount of time and effort, you are going to want to be an equal partner.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh definitley
I'll be sure to add the annoying sheet that spams people to go to the B&G or macosx.com 
Btw, this is much higher quality than eightball dockling


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got a cool idea - you work out a few herve-esque sentence structures, and replace quotes with components of sentences to make these up randomly. (a process I'm familiar with from writing essays)

e.g. a sentence structure for the declaration of an opinion might be:

I + _statement of belief_ + 'that' + _topic_ + 'is' + _modifier_ + _adjective_ + 'when' + _noun_ + _situation_ + _qualifying statement_.

The above would yield with random things inserted from a book of hervian grammar:

"I think that the new iMac is very cooler when bacon in the arctic wind cooks"

Then there would be, through randomisation, an almost infinate supply of quotes - Joy!

Bernie     )


----------



## symphonix (Mar 6, 2002)

My first encounter with Herve-ian-ism was the thread "Here is my design for OS X!" in which Herve posted a stick figure drawn in crayons.
I think I instigated that by suggesting that people "get out their crayons" and work out a mascot for OS X. Herve was the only one who took me literally.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

** on Hervé his computer **


----------



## simX (Mar 10, 2002)

This thread is just sick.

*** simX gags himself with a steak knife, and shreds the Herve-o-Lator program.

P.S.  Notice LACK of sarcastic smiley.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 10, 2002)

I got a basic comment editor working now, problem is it doesn't do multiple lines 
I think I'll have make it so \n or something makes a new line...


----------



## scruffy (Mar 10, 2002)

I highly recommend megaHAL.  It is a unix conversation simulator (think Eliza) that attempts to sound psychotic, rather than bland and trivial.

There is an OS X port on versiontracker somewhere, though I just ported the Linux version to OS X.


----------

